# Bubble Counter...(additional problems)



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

what kind of bubble counter do you use? where did you buy it?

thanks for help,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I use an eheim bubble counter/diffuser I got from Drsfostersmith.com


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I use the JBJ counter which screws onto the regulator (San Yuo).


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I use a 250 ml water bottle. Wheck out diy co2 articles and look at hte bubble counters. Basically you have two pieces of tubing coming through holes in the bottle cap. One goes almost to the bottom, one stops near the veary top. Bottom one is hte co2 coming in and the top tube goes to the tank. I epoxied my tubing to prevent leaks. This etup cost about $1. and you get ot drink the nice mountain spring water


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I also use the JBJ BC that came with my JBJ regulator setup. Mine differs from aquoi's pic as mine is:

JBJ regulator -> 6-way manifold -> Bubble counter with line headed to main tank.

As soon as more CO2 tubing gets in, I'll run lines to other tanks. Considering wether I wanna spend the money on more BCs or not.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

aquoi said:


> I use the JBJ counter which screws onto the regulator (San Yuo).


same here. i think i will take off that bubble counter soon coz i am using one regulator for two tanks. i need to find two needle valves asap and maybe manifold.

Tim


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll be getting a 2-way needle valve for my 2nd tank soon + 1 more counter.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

aquoi said:


> I'll be getting a 2-way needle valve for my 2nd tank soon + 1 more counter.


same here... i need at least one bubble counter. :wink:


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

I really don't like the design of the bubble cum check valve. The dangers involve is simply too great for me. Imagine the check valve failing? Your needle valve and regulator would go kaput...too expensive.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

PeterGwee said:


> I really don't like the design of the bubble cum check valve. The dangers involve is simply too great for me. Imagine the check valve failing? Your needle valve and regulator would go kaput...too expensive.


I have an extra $1 check valve above the counter. I just like the clarity and looks of the JBJ counter. I had a normal plastic counter but I don't like how it dangles.


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

What is the point of an additional check valve after the bubble counter? It won't help at all if the build in check-valve in the bubble counter fails. And it will someday... 8) If that happens, its going to be more costly.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if the built-in check valve will fail as the construction is pretty steady. Looks like it's gonna last longer than the regulator perhaps.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

I made mine from a glass laboratory jar and used this on the lid. I replaced the brass tubing with the hard airline tubing. Commercial bubble counters are way over priced make your own. You can buy this at a Hobby Store for $1.80 and used what ever jar you have, then spend the extra money on plants.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

guys... my co2 system is supplying three tanks now. the problem i have is that cheap bubble counter imported by JBJ will let water flow back when timer turn off solenoid valve. any way to diy or fix this? will glass diffuser solve this problem? get check valve? if so, where to get? what model?

thanks for help, and i really really appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just get any cheap check valve from your LFS. Tetra makes a good one and its only a couple dollars I believe.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeh get a check valve before your solenoid gets screwed.

Some pics of check valves









This one look good!


















What you normally see in LFSs









ADA, so beautiful...


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Just get any cheap check valve from your LFS. Tetra makes a good one and its only a couple dollars I believe.





aquoi said:


> Yeh get a check valve before your solenoid gets screwed.


thanks guys... i really appreciated!!!

Tim


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

i got three Tetra check valves yesterday. they are olny check valves i can find in that LFS. i checked it early morning. one of air tube still had water flow back little bit through check valve. any idea why? did i connect it on wrong position? i connected check valve between bubble counter and manifold/needle vavle. did i do wrong?

thanks for help,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

It should only allow flow one way, so if you hook it up and are getting co2 bubbles then I would say its installed correctly. As for letting water back through it, that shouldnt happen. Maybe you got a defective one? Does it happen on all three of them or just the one? I dont know but maybe you should try it inline after your needle valve, before your diffuser.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> It should only allow flow one way, so if you hook it up and are getting co2 bubbles then I would say its installed correctly. As for letting water back through it, that shouldnt happen. Maybe you got a defective one? Does it happen on all three of them or just the one? I dont know but maybe you should try it inline after your needle valve, before your diffuser.


Kevin,

i think i installed them right. i really have no idea why water would flow back little bit only in one. it didn't reach to my manifold tho! rest of two are fine. because pressure? when i bought it yesterday, i asked a guy working there. he said it may not working with co2 regulator/cylinder. pressure is different. :?: :?: :?: for what im thinking. they should be the same. the check valve just block water and dont let it flow back. or i bought a break one?

thanks for your help,

Tim


----------

